# Columbia Gorge Bike Trail



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone been out on the Columbia Gorge bike trail recently? I’m wondering if it’s possible to get between Multnomah Falls and Cascade Locks without having to ride on I-84. It’s been several years since one ridden out there and I know there’s been some recent trail work in the area.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

b4_ford said:


> Anyone been out on the Columbia Gorge bike trail recently? I’m wondering if it’s possible to get between Multnomah Falls and Cascade Locks without having to ride on I-84. It’s been several years since one ridden out there and I know there’s been some recent trail work in the area.


Yes. I rode a credit card tour with friends from Seattle to Portland last year and the final leg, started in Trout Lake, crossed Bridge of the Gods and rode the trail back into Portland. Parts of it are on US 30 but that’s 2 lane road.


----------

